# Helix schwimmt??



## Thomas3619 (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte in einem anderen Beitrag schon mal was dazu geschrieben - wollte das Thema aber noch einmal aufgreifen.

Also habe meinen Schwerkraftfilter in Betrieb genommen. Habe in einer Kammer (1,30x1,20x0,80) 400 l Helix drin. Das Zeug schwimmt und türmt sich noch 5-10 cm über dem Wasser. Ok Olli hatte geschrieben , wenn Ablagerungen dran sind, fällt es nach unten diese Fallen ab und es schwimmt wieder nahc oben. ich habe nur das Problem: Mein Einlauf ist oben und der ablauf unten. Könnte es nicht sein, dass das Wasser unter dem Helix weg fliesst??? und keine Wirkung erziehlt wird??


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hi Thomas,

wie lange hast das __ Hel-X im Filter  

Wenn das neu ist, hat es eine ganze Zeit ein wenig mehr Auftrieb.
Hatte mein Hel-X auch..... 

Jetzt wo es schon eine ganze Zeit im Filter ist, bleiben noch ca 1-2cm Hel-X (wenn überhaupt ) über der Wasseroberfläche..... 

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Hel-X braucht schon eine gewisse Zeit zum einfahren.


----------



## Thomas3619 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Olli,

habe den Filter jetzt seit 1 Tag in betrieb  
aber kann es nicht schon sein, dass das Wasser drunter weg fliesst?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Thomas,

es gibt da wohl 2 verschieden Varianten mit verschiedenen Dichten.

ich hab meins hierher, http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/

der Geschäftsinhaber riet mir telefonisch auch extra zum *schwebenden* bei meiner nicht bewegten Variante.

Als ich die Behälter mit Wasser füllte, türmte sich auch kein Riesenberg auf sondern das Gesamtgewicht hielt das __ Hel-X im Behälter.

Schau doch mal auf deine Rechnung und finde heraus welches du denn nun eigentlich hast. Zur Not kannst du auch mal den Hersteller http://www.hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php wegen der Dichte fragen, bzw. dich auf dieser Website informieren - da gibst so ne Tabelle....

Anbei zwei Bilder, vor dem Wassereinlassen und kurz danach (also ohne Bakkibesatz)


----------



## Thomas3619 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

ich habe nun mal bei dem Hersteller angerufen. Das ist wohl normal, dass das Zeug schwimmt. allerdings kann das wasser, wenn der behälter nicht vollständig gefüllt ist drunter weg.    dann habe ich nat. keine filterwirkung. muss nun also schaun, wie ich das wasser direkt duchbekomme. habt ihr ideen??? meine kammer ist 1,30x1,20x0,80 und wie schon geschrieben ist der einlass mittig auf der einen seite und der auslass unten auf der anderen.   

übrigens konnte der berater von stöhr auch nicht bestätigen, dass dass helix unbedingt bewegt  werden müsse.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hi Thomas,

wie wär's wenn du dir so zusammensteckbare Gitterplatten ausse'm Baumarkt ( wo hab ich das nur gelesen  ) besorgst und damit das __ Hel-X ruterdrückst??

Evtl. musst du oben noch den ein oder anderen Stein auflegen, damit du ein passendes Gewicht bekommst....


Aber wolltest du nicht erst im nächsten Frühjahr Fische einsetzen.  

Dann hätte das Hel-X eigentlich genug Zeit zum einfahren und schwerer werden, so das die dann letztendlich eben nur den ca. 1cm aus dem Wasser rausgucken.

Edit:

Hab mal noch schnell zwei Bilder gemacht. Hier ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr altes und neues Hel-X drinne. Also das sinkt schon noch ein bisschen runter.


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi thomas


> Ok Olli hatte geschrieben , wenn Ablagerungen dran sind, fällt es nach unten diese Fallen ab und es schwimmt wieder nahc oben.



das ist wohl ein wunschdenken von olli, das aber nicht stimmt. 
ich sagte ihm das schonmal in einer pn, aber er glaubt mir wohl nicht. 



> allerdings kann das wasser, wenn der behälter nicht vollständig gefüllt ist drunter weg.  dann habe ich nat. keine filterwirkung. muss nun also schaun, wie ich das wasser direkt duchbekomme. habt ihr ideen??? meine kammer ist 1,30x1,20x0,80 und wie schon geschrieben ist der einlass mittig auf der einen seite und der auslass unten auf der anderen.



richtig, bei schlechter durchströmung kann sich der wirkungsgrad enorm verschlechtern, was schade wäre, weil das zeug ja auch nicht billig ist.
ich sehe auch überhaupt kein problem das bei dir zu verbessern, da wärst du der erste hier. 
meißtens sind das nur wenige handgriffe. 
kannst du mir mal ein paar bilder vom ein- und auslauf einstellen, damit ich mir ein bild vom ganzen machen kann?


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Jürgen,

na dann mal ein :willkommen  zurück. Warst ja mal kurz nicht erreichbar, wie ich gelesen hatte. Also mein Helix türmt sich mittlerweile 10 am ausserhalb des Wassers.   Hatte gestern noch einmal geschaut) . Da ich grad an der Arbeit bin habe ich Dir mal eine provisorische Skizze angehangen als PDF- ich hoffe es funktioniert. Bin schon gespannt , ob du eine idee hast!!!!!  
Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt. Kam auf folgendes:

Wenn ich in der Mitte die Kammer noch mal links und rechts mit einer art lochwand unterteile und dann das helix in die mitte rein. oben drauf noch einmal eine lochwand, die das ganze unter wasser hält. wüssste aber nciht ob das funktioniert?   und was für eine platte ich dafür nehmen sollte.

was hälst du übrigens von der auskunft, dass es gar nicht erwiesen ist, dass das helix bewegt werden müsse???

Schön , dass Du wieder da bist. 

P.S. ich glaube die Skizze steht auf dem Kopf - ging aber igendwie nicht anders


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

ps2 hallo olli

hatte mir das mit den platten auch schon gedacht. nur habe ich eine ziemlich große kammer. deswegen hatte ich überlegt die platten auch noch rechts und links zu positionieren, damit das helix auch bis zum boden geht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

wenns möglich wäre das du an den einlauf ein HT Rohr dranmachen kannst, könntest du dieses nach unten führen und auf dem kistenboden (---aber auf und nicht unter der filtermedienauflage---) via 90° bögen in die breite verteilen, so dass das wasser dann nach oben breitflächig das __ hel-x durchströmt

den wasserablauf via HT Rohr nach oben führen so dass eben oben das durchströmte wasser reinläuft und nach unten zum abfluss geführt wird

hier übrigens die baumarktsteckplatten die ich verwendet habe (5stk = 20 €), mach da füßchen in form von rohrstücken oder endkappen drunter - der absinkende schmodder darf nicht in den rohrstückenfüßchen verbleiben. ich hab meine mit kiesel gefüllt + viel heißkleber daruf und dann von beiden seiten mit diesem auf der filtermedienauflage verklebt

PS: das hel-x darf nicht am boden im schmodder liegen


----------



## hansemann (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo@,

da ich auch überlege, 100 Liter Helix zum ausprobieren (mehr benötige ich nicht, da rießiger Bodenfilter) in eine übrige 500 L Regentonne zu "legen", kam mir jetzt die Idee:

Wassereinlauf bei mir von unten, dann nehme ich einen Schlauch, schneide ihn auf den richtigen Durchmesser zu, bespanne ihm mit Aludraht (kostet 5,- Euro als Fliegenschutz) mittels Nylonschnur, fülle den Schlauch aber vorher mit Wasser und schon kann das Helix nach unten nicht mehr entweichen, und nach oben entweder wieder bespannter Schlauch mit größerem Durchmesser für Einsatz in Tonne, oder bei mir den vorhandenen Hula-Hoop-Reifen mit 89 cm Durchmesser legen. Somit bin ich je nach Helix-Menge variabel, da ich ja den Durchmesser "zurecht stutzen" kann. Das Helix ist dann unbewegt, ist *eingequetscht*, und wird komplett mit Wasser durchspült. 

Würde das Helix somit effizient eingesetzt, sprich gleichmäßig durchströmt, oder nicht? 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hmmm. habs nicht ganz kapiert, kannste ma aufmalen ?

wie stellst du dir das mit dem reinigen später vor  ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi
ich hatte noch nie eine so dicke helix-schicht bei mir und kann die deshalb nicht genaues darüber sagen. aber 10cm scheint mir doch recht viel zu sein. 

deine ein- und ablauf liegen wie du schon sagtest schlecht nebeneinander.:? 
das meißte wasser wird unten am __ hel-x vorbei laufen.
eine abhilfe wäre eine rohrverlängerung nach oben, dann in der mitte nach rechts und links verrohren oder viele löcher ins rohr bohren.
dabei darauf achten das mehere löcher an den seiten wie vorne sind.

außerdem versuche doch noch viele löcher zur linken wand hin in dein ablaufrohr zu bohren.
einmal kannst du dir dann sicher sein das kein auftürmen der hel-x entsteht
und zum zweiten wird der hintere schlecht durchströmte teil besser genutzt.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hi,

vllt. hat er ja das __ Hel-X schwebend  

Ich könnte mir das wohl vorstellen.................. 




> Dieses Helix ist mit wesentlich weniger Luft- oder Wasserstrom in der Schwebe zu halten, die Filterbehälter müssen hierfür jedoch bautschnisch richtig konzipiert sein, denn wenn das schwebende Helix durch anhaftenden Schmutz schwerer wird, dann kann es sich ablagern und es können Gammelecken entstehen. Wenn dafür gesorgt ist, dass dieses nicht passieren kann, dann ist dieses Helix interessant.


Quelle:

Die Gewichtsunterschiede kann man hier aus den Tabellen entnehmen.

Ich denke mal das Gewicht ist der Knackpunkt für die Auftürmung. :smoki


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Olli und Jürgen,

habe das Helix bei Euroteich bestellt. Link: (hoffe es funktioniert) 

http://www.euro-teich.de/index.php/...terial.html/XTCsid/d6vc24njks0pe9vcom4g7s55k7

Ich glaube Gr. 2 und 3. auf jeden Fall sind die weissen um einiges kleiner als die Schwarzen. 
Jürgen ich denke mit der Verrohrung das wird schlecht gehen. Wenn ich 150er Rohre mit entsprechenden Bögen verteilen will brauche ich ja recht viel Platz. Das auslaufrohr ist schon komplett durchlöchert. Da passt wahrscheinlich nicht ein Loch mehr rein.   Habe ich ne ganze Zeit dran gesessen. 
Was haltet ist denn doch von der Variante das Helix in einer ca. 50 cm breiten Wand in der Mitte einzusperren?? und das Einlaufrohr verlängern.- hm. nun werd ich doch noch mal was malen. die Frage wäre nur aus was für Siebelementen? Was haltet ist davon.

Jürgen - muss Helix jetzt bewegt werden??


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi
ne wand wirst du nicht brauchen.
wenn du löcher im einlaufrohr bohrst, dann nicht unten wie auf deiner zeichnung, sonst läuft dir ja das wasser wieder unten vorbei.
die löcher müssen erst ab helix-beginn oberhalb also gebohrt werden.
verstanden thomas?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hi Thomas,


der Link funzt.

Leider lässt sich aus den Verkäuferangaben aber nicht entnehmen ob's schwebend ist.......... 

Vergleich deins doch mal mit der Herstellertabelle.  

M.M.n. ist das immer noch der Knackpunkt. :smoki

Und dann beachte man das Zitat in Beitrag #14


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Olli,

ich erreiche den Händler noch nicht. Werde es aber weiter probieren.

Hallo Jürgen. 

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe soll ich den Einlass nach oben leiten mit Löchern und den Auslass auch oben mit Löchern?? Das das Wasser ja nicht nach unten - am Helix vorbei und dann wieder nach oben strömt muss es also durch strömen?   Aber ich habe doch immer noch das Problem, dass 1/3 von dem zeug draussen liegt. Ist doch schade drum .  werde heute mal ein Bild machen. !!


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi
ich schicke dir mal ein bild wie ich es meine.


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

bin schon fertig 

 

hast du mich jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

na so meinte ich es doch  

trotzdem - bin hartnäckig :smoki  - 

muss Helix jetzt Deiner Meinung nach bewegt werden???

und

ich habe immer noch das meiste zeug draussen. sollte ich doch irgendwie unter wasser drücken???

und 

sucht sich jetzt das wasser immer den leichtesten oder kürzesten weg?  wenn es sich den leichtesten sucht, würde es da nicht unter dem helix vorbei tauchen.  hört sich jetzt blöd an , aber da steht ja auch wasser??


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

ps2 ist meine lösung jetzt eigentlich blöd??? :crazy


----------



## Thomas3619 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hallo jürgen,

keine ideen mehr w/ helix?? muss es nun bewegt werden???


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

der jürgen hat mir mal mitgeteilt das beim bewegten __ hel-x die bakterienansiedlung etwas schlechter sei, eine gewissse geringe bewegung gibts ja trotzdem durch die fließgeschwindigkeit des wassers.

zusätzlich würd ich an deiner stelle keine bewegung erzeugen


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi


> hallo jürgen,
> 
> keine ideen mehr w/ helix?? muss es nun bewegt werden???



ich warte eigentlich auf deine fotos 



> der jürgen hat mir mal mitgeteilt das beim bewegten __ hel-x die bakterienansiedlung etwas schlechter sei, eine gewissse geringe bewegung gibts ja trotzdem durch die fließgeschwindigkeit des wassers.



so habe ich das nicht ganz gemeint ralf.

also meine meinung in kurzfassung zu diesem thema:

der vorteil beim bewegten hel-x ist, du hast da "sehr aktive" bakterien an den filterkörpern. abgestorbene wirst du da keine finden. der größte teil der körper ist also das pure leben. 
schaltest du eine bewegte kammer vor einer ruhenden kammer wird diese wahrscheinlich auch den löwenanteil der filterung verrichten.
bei der ruhenden kammer ist die bakterienschicht dichter und verrichtet auch ihre dienste.
der vorteile bei einer dickeren bakterienschicht liegt in ihrer pufferung.
beisbiel:
wasserschwankungen, medikamenten-behandlung oder zb. aufsalzung wird dir in der bewegten kammer nicht viel leben mehr übrig bleiben, bei der ruhenden schon mehr.
anders gesagt, diese bakterienschichten sind einfach stabiler. laut einem fachbuch überleben da auch jede menge den winter und starten dadurch auch den filter im frühjahr schneller durch.
ein weiterer nachteil einer bewegten kammer ist der durchfluss.
bildet der wassereinlauf den motor der strömung, schwimmen die körper mit dem strom und es werden weniger durchströmt. deshalb denke ich das eine mit luft betriebene kammer die besser variante wäre.

wenn ich zwischen den beiden varianten mich entscheiden müßte,
würde ich die ruhende wählen.

bist du jetzt zufrieden thomas?


----------



## Thomas3619 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hallo jürgen

ich schicken dir heute foto und du sagen mir morgen antwort auf meine fragen.  

helix wäre da schon mal beantwortet. morgen siehste mal meine türme in der kammer. wäre noch die frage dann zu klären wie ich das zeug unter wasser bekomme. aber dazu schiesse ich heute erstmal fotos.  

(hatte mich schon gewundert warum du dich so lange icht meldest aber jetzt ist alles klar.  )


----------



## Thomas3619 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

so, jetzt auch ein foto von meinem ausserhalb des wasser befindlichen helix 

falls jetzt die frage kommt was das da für ein rohr ist rechts. also ich wollte  - aus welchen gründen auch immer - keine abläufe - also dachte ich mir, mit einer schmutzwasserpumpe krieg ich das auch hin.:smoki  

 deswegen das 300 er rohr mit löchern. 

aber nu sag mir mal was du von meiner idee hälst oder wie du das problem lösen würdest. bitte erwähne auch mal meine idee :beeten


----------



## Thomas3619 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

und jürgen was sagst du nun???:beeten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hast du kein Foto von vor der Befüllung mit dem __ Hel-X ? hier ist nicht viel zu erkennen, mach am besten mal mehrere von mehreren seiten und so


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi
ja, was sag ich nun. 

die sehen aus als liegen die auf den trockenen. 

du mußt auch wasser in die kammer leiten, so das die dort auch eintauchen können, oder ist dein salzgehalt im wasser zu hoch. 

ne, im ernst sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ich glaube auch nicht, das die vollständig unter gehen, wenn die besiedelt sind.

da muß ich leider passen


----------



## Thomas3619 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

wasser einleiten   natürlich - das ich da nciht dran gedacht habe. 

hm. und der händler versicherte mir noch , dass das helix das "original" von stöhr ist. und ein super produkt. hm. na hoffentlich hat es nachher noch die filterwirkung wenn ich es doch unter wasser bekomme. 

trotzdem danke für die hilfe. 

werde mir jetzt einen käfig bauen und wasser reinlassen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

hi 
eingesperrtes __ hel-x hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen,
da kommt mir so gedanke wie der tiger im tank. 



> na hoffentlich hat es nachher noch die filterwirkung wenn ich es doch unter wasser bekomme.



denke ich nicht, ist halt dann ne besonders beruhigte variante. 

achte nur darauf das dein wasserstrom auch durchs filtermaterial geht und nicht daran vorbei. 

wichtig: bilder nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas3619 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hallo Jürgen,

moment du hast doch geschrieben helix braucht nicht bewegt zu werden, also sollte ja die filterleistung nicht viel nachgeben.  

aber..... gute nachricht. habe gerade mit dem händler gesprochen. er meinte alles im günen bereich in 4 wochen werd ich mich wundern weil dann nämlich das helix unter wasser ist. weil sich nämlich die bakterien dran setzen und das helix untergeht. und ich weiss auch wie . das zeut ist so geil... die bakterien springen aus dem wasser - klammern sich fest und das zeug geht unter.  

mit dem wasserstrom werde ich mich an deine empfehlung halten.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Helix schwimmt??*

Hi,




> habe gerade mit dem händler gesprochen. er meinte alles im günen bereich in 4 wochen werd ich mich wundern



_*Das schreib ich doch schon die ganze Zeit.*_ :evil


----------

